# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Probleme me update/upgrade/ndryshim gjuhe te Windowsit.

## "Ambrida"

*Moderatori:* Për ata që kanë të instaluar versionin anglisht të Windows XP Profesional dhe duan ta kthejnë në gjuhën shqipe, lexoni temën Windows XP tani në gjuhën shqipe. Për Windows Vista, lexoni temën Windows Vista në Shqip.

Dua qe te nderroj softin e kompjuterit e kam ne gjuhe Frengjisht dhe dua ta kthej ne Anglisht,pra gjuhen e kompjuterit;
A eshte e mundshme kjo dhe nese si. :konfuz:

----------


## edspace

Ambrida
Per te ndryshuar gjuhen e windowsit ne anglisht duhet ta instalosh nga fillimi. Kjo mund te behet duke futur CD origjinale te windosit ne kompjuter dhe beje restart. Do filloje instalimi i windowsit dhe nje nga opcionet gjate instalimi eshte edhe gjuha. Ti duhet te zgjedhesh anglisht. 

Kjo do ndryshoje vetem gjuhen e windowsit dhe programeve te microsoftit. Nqs ti kerkon te ndryshosh gjuhen e nje programi qe ke instaluar vete atehere duhet te instalosh programin nga fillimi ose te kontaktosh kompanine per nje version ne anglisht. 

Nuk i di aftesite e tua ne kompjuter por instalimi i windowsit nuk eshte i thjeshte. I gjithe informacioni qe ti ke ne kompjuter do te fshihet prandaj nqs ke dicka qe te duhet duhet ta hedhesh ne nje disk, CD ose internet. 

Nqs ti do te ndryshosh gjuhen e tastieres qe te shkruash ne anglisht atehere nuk ke nevoje te instalosh windowsin nga fillimi por mjafton te vesh ne control panel. 
Lexo temen me poshte per me shume informacion. 
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14473

----------


## "Ambrida"

faleminderit per informacionin edspace ,une dua qe te ndryshoj komplet gjuhen e windowsit dhe programeve te microsofit,por a mundem te gjej kete CD free ,nepermjet internetit nqs keni informacion.

----------


## edspace

Çdo software mund ta marrësh falas në internet por kjo është e paligjshme. Të bësh download të gjithë windosin duhet të kesh lidhje të shpejtë interneti. Mund ta gjesh me Kazaa por pastaj duhet ta hedhësh në CD dhe CD ta bësh bootable. 

Më mirë pyet ndonjë shok/shoqe aty në lagje dhe bëji një kopje.
CD duhet të ketë ardhur bashkë me kompjuterin. Nqs ke vetëm recovery CD merr në telefonë kompaninë që bëri kompjuterin dhe pyete nqs mund të të dërgojnë një version në anglisht.

----------


## StterollA

"Ambrida", atje ku ke ble kompjuterin thuju qe e do te instaluar Windowsin ne gjuhen anlgeze, dhe ato ta re-instalojne falas. Kjo ndodh nese e ke ble tani shpejt (brenda 1 viti psh) kuptohet; nese ka kaluar kohe e gjate qe e ke ble komp. atehere te ngelet ta marresh CD-ne nga ndonje shok/shoqe dhe ta re-instalosh Windowsin, ose ta besh down load nga interneti (por kjo do te marre shume kohe sic ta tha dhe edspace)


Adios.

----------


## benseven11

per ta ndryshuar gjuhen e windowsit nga frengjisht ne anglisht ndiqet kjo rruge kliko Start pastaj settings pastaj control panel
select regional settings stop. ketu do te kesh mundesi qe me lehtesi te ndryshosh gjuhen nga frengjisht ne anglisht.E njejta rruge ndiqet ne windows 95 ,win98 200 ose XP

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

benseven11  me gjithe respektin qe kam per ty lal tani ja ke fut kot me kete metode qe ke thua ti mund te ndryshosh disa pjese te gjuhes po jo kopmlet informasjonin e instaluar besoj se e di proceduren e nje instalimi compack te windosit e vetmja menyre eshte nje update dhe gjate update te ndryshosh gjuhen ose nje riinstalim i windows po kjo do ndryshoje vetem gjuhen e windows pastaj duhet te riinstalosh komplet programet e tjera qe ke ne kompjuter me gjuhe qe deshiron nuk ke si ta besh ndryshe se ato do fshihen po nese ke recovery cd mundet ta ndryshosh edhe me kollaj  "Ambrida" nese jeton ne usa me dergo adresen e versjonin e windowsit se te nis une nje kopje te tij po perseri kete pune ta beje nje person qe ja ka haberin windowsit edhe kompjuterit jo vete lal pa eksperiment  :perqeshje:  
me respekt Ardi Plaku

----------


## Sentinus

Meso frengjisht  :buzeqeshje:  

Per te ndryshuar gjuhen duhet ti besh update windowsit.
Psh nese ke windows 98 ne frengjisht bli me 10 000 leke te vjetra nje cd windows 98 ne anglisht.
E  bleve qe e bleve merre vere ne kompjuter dhe vete cd do te thoje qe do ti besh windowsit update , jepi YES .

Updatimin mund ta besh edhe vete sepse gjate ketij procesi windowsi nuk humb asnje settings ,asnje driver dhe asnje file .
Ndiq me kujdes procesin dhe konfirmo gjerat per te cilat windows te pyet .

Kujdes : kur te blesh cd e windowsit ne anglisht pyete nese ai version ose serial i windowsit eshte UPDATEABLE. 

Shpresoj te te ece puna , Por gjynah per frengjishten

----------


## "Ambrida"

te gjitheve ju falenderoj per ndihmesen e mendimet tuaja.
                                                     me shume respekt!
                                                       Ambrida

----------


## mitrovicalia_81

Unë mendoj se edspace-i është mjaft ndihmës në këtë drejtim, por për të ditur se çfarë lloj kompjuteri ki ti Ambrida, nuk mund të të këshillojmë se çfarë Windows-i ti mund të instalosh. 

E kisha të njëjtin problem kur një shok i imi mundohej të instaloj Windows XP-n i cili për Pentium III e tij ishte i pranuar por memorja e tij ishte i dobët dhe kështu ai mundohej tërë natën të instaloj e të farmatizoj dhe kështu vetëm që memorjen e ka pasur të dobët e ka shkatëruar hard-diskun (shumë sektorë të saj janë korruptuar). Na thuaj qfarë lloj kompjuteri ki dhe ed-space mendoj do të të këshilloj se edhe çfarë Windows Aplikacioni do të mund të instalosh.


Me nderime,

I përshëndes të gjithë ata që kanë interesim për ndihmë

Tung

----------


## DaNgErOuS

sa her du me bo windows update
dhe me nxjerr kte mesazh dhe me ka merzit qe me thot nuk je i futur si administrator por une ne fakt jam i futun.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Administrators Only


To install items from Windows Update, you must be logged on as an administrator or a member of the Administrators group. If your computer is connected to a network, network policy settings may also prevent you from completing this procedure.

Note If you are running a Windows 2000 (except DataCenter), Windows XP, or Windows Server 2003 operating system, you can run the local administrator account on your computer without having to log off and then log on again.

To run as the local administrator in Windows XP or Windows Server 2003:


Click Start, and then click All Programs (or right-click Windows Update if it is available). 
Right-click Windows Update. 
Click Run as on the menu that appears. 
Do one of the following: 
Enter the password for the administrator. 
Enter the user name, domain name, and password of a different user account that has administrative permissions on this computer. 

To run as the local administrator in Windows 2000:


Click Start, right-click Windows Update, and then click Run As on the menu that appears. 
Do one of the following: 
Enter the password for the administrator. 
Enter the user name, domain name, and password of a different user account that has administrative permissions on this computer. 

If the option to run as the local administrator is not available:


Click Start, right-click Windows Update, and then click Properties. 
Click the Shortcut tab, and then select the Run as different user check box. 
-------------------

ja kte mesazh me nzjerr 
pls help

----------


## benseven11

shiko nje artikull te microsoftit per kete rast
te tregon ekzakt rrugen qe duhet ndjekesh perfshire ketu edhe modifikim te regjistrit
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=316524

----------


## DaNgErOuS

ekam pa ate ben po prap nuk ben 
ashtu me del perseri

----------


## Tironsja

kjo win update eshte ajo qe instalojme ato te rejat e fundit qe kane dal.Mbrojtes te kompjuterit.Apo gaboj?
Un gjithmon marr ato service packs kritike nuk e di nese eshte kjo WIN UPDATE.
Dhe nqs eshte kjo me thoni a zene vend te memorjen e kompjuterit keto qe marr une?

----------


## Pogradecari

> _Postuar më parë nga Tironsja_ 
> *kjo win update eshte ajo qe instalojme ato te rejat e fundit qe kane dal.Mbrojtes te kompjuterit.Apo gaboj?
> Un gjithmon marr ato service packs kritike nuk e di nese eshte kjo WIN UPDATE.
> Dhe nqs eshte kjo me thoni a zene vend te memorjen e kompjuterit keto qe marr une?*


Tironce pe tirane 
mire ben te apdates vetem ato qe te duhen nqf se nuk te hyn ne pune perse ? le te jete e mire sa te doje
tani aty ku storen filet( si pune magazine) quhet Hard Drive sa me pak aq me mire psh hyn ne nje magazine qe eshte plot dhe gjer te gjesh dicka te dalin thinjat kurse kur ka pak gjera dhe te sistemuara e gjen kollaj dhe ke kohe te besh ndonje gje tjeter (qe mua nuk me intereson LOL)

sa per memorjen e komputerit 
kemi dy llojesh
ROM = Read Only Memory keto te duhen qe kur ndez comp te dije cte beje
RAM =  Random Acess Memory keto jane vetem perkoheshisht dhe sa vjen dhe e ngadalesojne comp dhe kur ti punon ne comp me ore e dite ato sa vine e ngarkohen me shume po ka nje zgjidhje te thjeshte shuaje comp e ndize perseri
sepse kur e shuan asgje nuk ngelet me ne RAM dmth fillon nga zero perseri

----------


## Tironsja

Progradecari
flm per shpjegimet
Une ne fakt update vetem ato qe thone critike.
Me kane thene qe duhet ti update edhe e bej rregullisht,se di ne bej mire apo keq  :buzeqeshje: 
Nuk e di keto ne Hard Drive hyjn ?Pra kete doja te dija a zen vend ne kompjuter apo jane thjesht perberes te ndonje fille egzistente ,por qe ka nevoj per perberes te rinj.
S'di a u shpjegova qarte.

----------


## ero

Pershendetje,

Jam duke kerkuar te blej ne kompjuter te ri edhe kam pare shumice e tyne vijen standard me XP home edition i cili nuk me pelqen por per te bere upgrade tek XP Professional do te me kapet nja $400(perafersishte nga DELL). Une e kam XP professional qe e kam te blere edhe te installuar ne PC teme. Problemi im eshte qe nuk e di ata blej me XP home Edition edhe pastaj te installoj XP Professional apo ..(megjithese kjo nuk duhet te jete e mundhsme) ta porosisipa operating system edhe une pastaj ta installoj XP Pro? Tek komjuteri qe kam, ka pase Windows 98 edhe kur e installova XP Pro me morri shume memorje ngaqe e mbajti '98 qe une te kisha mundesine te kthesha tek 98 kur mund te kisha ndonje problem me XP. By the way, a eshte ndonje mundesi edhe a keshillohet te shkoj e ta pastroj PC nga 98. Cdo keshille vleresohet, Faliminderit.

----------


## benseven11

Nuk mund te instalosh windows Xp Pro  kur kompjuteri ka windows XP home
Edhe te provosh duke bere particion dhe ta instalosh ne nje particion te ri windows XP pro duke krijuar sistem dual boot sikur ska kuptim pasi jane pothuaj e njejta software(XP Pro ka me shume funksione per sigurine dhe rrjete ne korporata)
Te besh kalim nga windows XP home ne XP professional te duhet nje CD
XP professional UPGRADE
 CD XP Pro Upgrade jane me te lira ne cmim.Kjo CD mund te te instaloje XP Profesionalin mbi XP Home
Gjeja me e mire qe mund te besh eshte te blesh nje sistem  "Barebone"
dmth sistem skeletor kutia te kete vetem motherbordin,pentiumin 4, power supply dhe DDRAM
memorje te ngulur ne motherbord ,kjo gjithmone ne rastet kur ke nje kompjuter
nje cike te vjeter,pastaj i merr kompjuterit te vjeter CDROM driverin,Floppy driverin,harddriverin Videokarten,Modemkarten qe ka dhe ja instalon motherbordit te ri.Shiko me kujdes te lidhesh konektoret e butonave te ndezjes sipas skemes ne motherbord tek Front Side Panel Si cmim mund te shkoje  rreth 380 dollar
Ne qofte se do futesh hardrive te ri atehere do te te duhet te shkosh te nje kompjuter tjeter
 tek www.bootdisk.com shkarkon  nje skedar per boot per windows XP pro,ne 6 
disketa flopi.Instalon setup boot file nga disketat sa ndez kompjuterin pastaj fut dhe instalon winXP Pro me CD

----------


## edspace

Me sa di unë, edhe duke patur windows XP home, mund të instalosh Windows XP Pro dhe nuk është nevoja të kesh disk special. Disku që ke ti për Windows XP Pro duhet ta bëjë punën. 

Fut CD e windows XP Pro në kompjuter, rifillo kompjuterin dhe instalimi duhet të fillojë automatikisht nga CD. Aty do të të pyes nqs do të instalosh XP PRO si përmirësim (upgrade) apo si sistem të ri. Nqs e instalon si përmirësim, kompjuteri do mbajë të gjitha programet që mund të ketë instaluar kompania që prodhon kompjuterin dhe do ndryshojë vetëm skedarët e windowsit. Mqns kompjuteri yt do jetë i ri, nuk besoj të kesh ndonjë program të rëndësishëm, prandaj është më mirë të fshish XP home dhe të instalosh një version të ri (clean install) të XP Pro. Rekomandoj versionin e ri që jo vetëm të kursesh vënd por edhe nuk do kesh probleme me disa kopje të të njëjtit skedar. 

Gjatë instalimit, ti do kesh mundësinë të fshish C: dhe të instalosh versionin e ri të windowsit. 

Nqs nuk ke CD të saktë të window XP Pro, mos bli versionin e plotë por bli XP Upgrade që ka përmëndur Beni më lartë.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Përshëndetje.

Hapa fatalisht një mail që përmbante virus dhe m'u desh ta riinstaloja me Recovery cd Window XP, mirëpo tani pas riinstalimit prezantimin e funksioneve të faqes së Explorer e kam në anglisht dhe personalisht: - I am ignorant in english, ndaj do doja të dija si duhet të veproj që ta kthej prezantimin e faqes 
( File, Edit, View, Favorites, Tools, Help, Back, etj) në Frëngjisht.

Në pritje të përgjigjeve tuaja ju falenderoj dhe ju uroj mbrëmje të mirë. 

Elna.

----------

